# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  یه isp هک کردم اما.....
سلام به تموم هکرهای به حال ایرانی.....

ما به مدت 3...4 روز یه isp  رو هک کردیم .خیلی هم حال داد..

چ
ون بار اولم بود همش user به صورت admin ساختم  :lol: 

به همه دوستامم user  نامحدود دادم...

ولی زود لو رفتم  :evil: 

isp هم password رو عوض کرد....  :( 

منم یه دونه برنامه رابط دارم که فقط گیر password است .


حالا ازتون می خوام بچه ها هر که یه برنامه توپ داره که بتونه یه سری password چک کنه تا 

(حالت password list )  به من معرفی کنه یه دنیا ممنونشم ...

تا من بتونم password های متفاوتی رو امتحان کنم....

از همتون... ممنون            iman  :wink: 
 [/b]

----------


## SyntaxCheck

من نمیدونم چرا بعضی ها از چیزی که براش پولی ندادند اما بقیه باید برای همون چیز پول بدن براحتی لذت میبرن و هیچ خیالشون هم نیست و به قول معروف راحت از گلوشون پایین میره.در حالی که تاوان این هزینه رو کس دیگری باید بده.دوستان این کار دزدیه و اسمش رو چیز دیگه ای نمیشه گذاشت.امید وارم از تواناییهاتون در زمینه های مفید تری استفاده کنید تا خالی کردن جیب دیگران.
البته امیدوارم سو برداشتی نشه.منظور من بد بودن هک کردن و یا کراکینگ و از این قبیل در معنای عام نیست.منظور بنده موارد خاص از این قبیل جیب بری های اینترنتی هست.

----------


## Afshinpour

خاک توی سر اون ادمین اون ISP که به جای امنیت فقط به فکر پول درآوردن هست. 


یعنی تو ایران امنیت یعنی  پشم دیگه نه ؟     خبرهایی رو آدم میخونه که هاج و واج میمونه !! 

همه زندگی که نشد پول که . 

 :shock:  :x  :x  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## vadood

خوب دوست عزیز فراموش نکن که امنیت برای پول هست. یعنی شما وقتی به فکر امنیت می افتی که ببینی دارند پولت را می برند (مفتی به isp وصل می شن مثلا). بنابرین تا وقتی احساس خطر نکردی طبیعی هست که امنیت تو رو نگران نمی کنه. 

در مورد isp داستان ما هم این موضوع درسته. بهت قول می دهم دیگه کسی نتونه هک بکنتش چون الان دیگه می ره دنبال امنیت. این وسط هکر ما خیلی هول شده و خودش را زود لو داده. (با معذرت از هکر محترم).

----------

از اینکه بچه ها جواب دادید ممنون....

شما صحبت از پول وامنیت می کنید... خوب این درست...  ولی بگید ببینم اینو هم می دونید

که نرخ اینترنت در ایران بیشتر از همه جای دنیاست ..تازه با این اینترنت dial-up هندلی ...حالا proxy, 

filter , بمونه...  :?  

اما در جواب دوست خوبم syntaxchec  ...

ببینم ایا این درسته که ساعتی 500 تومان ما پول اینترنت هندلی بدیم ...اقا جون تو تهرانی 

ساعتی 40 تومن می گیری ..اگر جای من بودی اینجور صحبت نمی کردی..

از طرفی اینو هم به شما متذکر شم..که مسئول isp  شهر ما لیسانس زمین شناسی 

طرف به خدا windows درست بلد نیست .. حالا اومده isp زده ... :x 

چرا چون بابا ش خرپوله ....چون پارتی داشت بهش مجوز isp دادند...

منم با چندتا از بچه های کامپیوتر می خواستیم isp بزنیم اما اینقدر دواندنمون که بی خیال شدیم

... منم تا بتونم هکش می کنم... البته برای چند وقتی اینترنت مفتی دارم  :lol:  فقط الان گیر امتحانامم .. تموم که شدند اونوقت میدونم

چه کار کنم  :twisted: 

اقا هک کنید ..هک کنید...تا ایرانی ها بدونند که هر کسی رو بهر کاری ساختند...

تا هر بی دست پایی نیاد isp  بزنه... فقط کم مونده که سبزی فروشا isp برنند .. :!: 

موفق باشید ...مخلصتون ..ایمان.. :P

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام. نشد دیگه آقا ایمان
اگه بخوایم از درد و رنج بگیم اونقدر دارم که اشکت اینجا در بیاد دوست من.دو روز در هفته 600 کیلومتر راه رفتن تا یه جای دور که همون اینترنت 500 تومنی شما رو بعضی ها حاظرن 1000 تومن بخرن.اما مسئله چیز دیگه ایه.حرف من اصول اولیه انسانیته.منم ازون بچه مایه دارا نیستم که شما خیال کنی صدام داره از جای گرم در میاد.خود منم الان یه ساله که دارم میدوم برای راه اندازی آی اس پی و وام و پول و مجوز و هزار تا درد و کوفت و زهر مار دیگه.اما حرف من چیز دیگه ایه دوست عزیز هموطن من.حرف من اینه که در سخت ترین شرایط اگر اصول و ارزشها رو زیر پا نذاریم کار بزرگی کردیم.وگرنه اگر همین که یه مشکل هر چند بزرگی برامون پیش اومد به خودمون اجازه قضاوت و مرجعیت بدیم همین میشه که الان داری میبینی.منم خودم همچین پیغمبر نیستم که فکر کنید دارم از خودم حسابی تعریف میکنم.خلاصه دیگه آقاجون اگر بخوایم تو یه جامعه خوب زندگی کنیم که گیر نداشته باشه باید اول گیر خودمونو باز کنیم.
موفق و پیروز و شاد و سرفراز باشی.

----------


## Siavash_amature

ای ولا ایمان جون .
تا میتونی هک کن . :D 
به دلیل اینکه اینجا نمیشه همه چیزا گفت یه میل بزن تا بگم . اوکی؟ :twisted: 
siavash_badboy@yahoo.com

----------

[color=blue][ :twisted: /color]

دنمت گرم سیاه جون ...میل زدم همچی رو توضیح دادم...

mailto:iman_hack@yahoo.com

enshallah jobran konim ba meram.

----------


## Gladiator

ok

hala begoo chetori on ISP ro hack kardi , ta dar morede eibo eiradash bahs konim , ba in dars akhlagh dadana kari be jaei nemibarid 

------------------------------
dar morede gheymate internet ham bayad arz konam ke  ( albate agar nagin dare chakhan mikone ) ye bandeye khodaye amrikaei yebar omade bood coffynet va shoghlesh ham dar zamineye parvareshe maigoo bood 
migoft toye bazi az ghesmathaye amrika ham internet DialUp saati 1 $ ghaymat dare va 100 albate bazi jahasham DialUp raigane

pass nagoo 500 toman ziade
 :wink: 

va bazam ghaboole ke har ke ra bahre kari sakhtehand , azizam bayad zamin bashe ke on baba bere zamin shenasish kone ya na ?  :wink: 

alan harja ke zamini bashe banke melli tosh sakhtemoon misaze  :roll: 

------------------------
hala az hameye in masael begzarim ,
lotfan dar morede rahe nofozet be on server tozih bede va begoo ke accounting on chi boode

Mer30

----------


## Mahdavi

با سلام
دوست عزیز هک کردت یه ISP که مسولش ویندوز بلد نیست شاهکارم نیست.
خوب معلومه دیگه همه portهاش باز بوده و firewall هم نداشته؟
گرچه بنظرم هک سرور کمک به مسولین اون سروره.
بعنوان مثال ISP خودم توسط دوستام تو همون هفته اول هک شد . چرا؟ چون port ftp باز بود. شاخه share بود و .. چون در حال نصب بودیم و فایروال نداشتیم. درصورتیکه همون آقایان یه سالی هست دارند سعی میکنند دوباره هکمون کنند ولی نمیتونند .

هک اگه جهت بالا بردن امنیت باشه عالیه

----------


## jirjirakk

من کاملا با آقای مهدوی موافقم

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

عزیزم ! اگه اینترنت ساعتی یه دلاره ( که به حساب خودت می شه 800 تومن این جا ) بشین حساب کن ببین سطح در آمدشون چقدره ! یه کارمند ساده توی آمریکا حداقل 1500 دلار در ماه می گیره . پس اگه بخوای به نسبت حساب کنی ، اینترنت باید این جا حدودا ساعتی 80 تومن باشه ( تازه من خیلی بی انصافی کردم )

----------


## Emdadgar

I haven't Farsi
In www.google (Search engine) search this
 :cry: PASSWORD CHECKER LIST :cry: 

If you need more help mail me with EMDADGAR@HOTMAIL.COM
 :P  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :P

----------


## hamid_Sadeghian

سلام اقا ایمان.دمت گرم دادش.خیلی باحالی.به این ای اس پی ها همین جوری باید حال داد.
من ک حال کردم.
اگه برات زحمتی نیست بهم یک ایمیل بزن کارت دارم.
مرسی.
موفق باشی.
hamid_sadeghian2002@yahoo.com

----------

